# lake alma ice



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

the lake is covered with ice tonight and has one inch of ice off of the dock. im betting thursday and friday will be good for ice fishing!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the report peon. I may try it on friday. Will you be there? Did you check Lake Rupert yet?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

havent checked rupert but i went back today and alma had 2 inches. soo it should have 3 tomorrow so me and tom will be out there in the evening.. i will get there after work at 3:30 and tom should get there at 4. probably fish every evening 3:30 to dark and probably all day saturday... we are going to buckeye on sunday


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I checked Rupert two days ago. It had an inch(main lake). I would bet the hollow is safe by now. It's had ice for a while.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Alma - First parking lot(1st beach) 2 inches, Last pull off(on the hill) 3 inches.

Rupert - New pull off 1 inch, Shallow end 2 inches. Travis is wanting to go out after he gets off....we'll probably make the hike back into the hollow, it has had ice for sometime. If we can't get on it, at least we'll get some exercise.

Rusty, if you go out Friday be careful and good luck! Going to Buckeye Sunday with the rest of Ohio,lol....come on up.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Got out this evening on Rupert. Ice is unsafe except for way back in Mosquito Hollow and it is only 3"+. Felt good to cut a hole and catch a fish using the vex. Several bass, several gills, a crappie and a perch(all small).

I would warn anyone who fishes out there to pay attention when/if you try walking out on the ice........there is still open water at the mouth of the hollow. We walked all the way back on the trail(through the woods). We saw sled tracks heading back the trail, but they stopped(must have changed thier mind).

Ice is not the same everywhere in the hollow 2" to 3.5"(BE CAREFUL)

Here's a pic of the infamous PEON with his first 2010 ice fish and a pic of my vex doing what it should be(finding me some fish)............


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

We found four inches in the hollow at Rupert yesterday. SNOW, a long walk, the bite definately was slower than the day before. Still had fun and managed a couple bass and some gills. Hey Rusty.... the Fish Gods must have been sleeping because Peon outfished me,lol.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice fish Peon, Glad you guys made it out. With all of this snow I decided to wait a few more days to try Alma. Tom, That Peon is becoming a great fisherman of the ice. No stopping him now!!! lol. See you guys soon. Good luck, and be safe!


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

Are you guys on Alma yet? I went to Snowden this morning and the lake is half open water and no safe ice.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

not on alma yet... its got some 3 inch ice BUT it has alot of sloppy snow and water on it.. as of yesterday.


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Peon...Good Luck up at Buckeye!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i wondered out on rupert again today.. it was scary walking on the little stretch of ice that has 6 inches of water and snow on top of the ice!! only about 50 yards, so i walked along the bank as close as i could get but i was still on the ice... ended up with 4 bass in the 9-10 inch range and a decent gill


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Going To Alma Tommorrow 'Round 5 Off The Bridge Bust Some Holes in The ice With An Anchor on A Rope Try For Some Crappie,trout perch Ect,,Willl Report i Was Out riding My Bike Today A Few ppl Catching Some Trout And Crappie So I Figure Ill Give it a try^_^


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just to be curious,where are these lakes????


----------

